# CTS 1305 Custom Built Rod for Sale $400 OBO - Sold



## gs42577 (Dec 12, 2020)

CTS 1305 equal split, custom with all Fuji components. Fished lightly for one year. Kw Alconite guides. Very good condition. $400
Amethyst Paint
8+tip top guide layout, 20,16,12,10’s out 10 top
Located around Greensboro, NC
Greg - (336) 202-1559


----------

